# Where is the best place to sell packgoats?



## rowangoat (Jun 17, 2009)

I am looking to sell some packgoats, where is the best place to advertize packgoats that will go to a good home?


----------



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

rowangoat said:


> I am looking to sell some packgoats, where is the best place to advertize packgoats that will go to a good home?


theres a "flea market" page on this here forum for people buying and selling things...post what you have there...


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

The packgoat email list is a good resource. Make sure you let people know where you live.

Also, craigslist can bring local people around.

It takes a long time to develop a name for yourself and show people what kind of goats you have and develop a reputation for good goats. If you just have a few occasionally you won't get the prices that a person who has spent along time and lots of money developing an identifiable product and a good reputation.


----------

